# Taking Offers-Super Nice BB Hen!!



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

From the famous "Double Header" lines.Excellent eye sign(all 4 of them).One Pin Tail with a nice strong Wide back.Lays 4 eggs each round.This line posesses Double Hawk Vision,and Twice the Intelligence of other birds.Serious Inquiries only.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Now if you could mate this bird to the 3 winged bird, just think of the possibilities.
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

It's already being negotiated.We're going to call them the Double/Triple line.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Josepe said:


> It's already being negotiated.We're going to call them the Double/Triple line.


LMAO
Dave


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Josepe said:


> It's already being negotiated.We're going to call them the Double/Triple line.


Or "Hawk Bait" line


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Re-read my post,they have Double Hawk Vision.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Josepe said:


> Re-read my post,they have Double Hawk Vision.


I know. Double "oh sh......."


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I offer $50 bucks, twice. But a question first.

Does it eat twice as much as a normal pigeon?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
I'll see what other offers come in..Yes she does eat twice as much as other birds.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

But she only looks like she has one back end. So if she eats twice as much she must shoot all that waste across the loft.


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

That is the nicest pigeon I have ever seen


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Lmao this is a joke right? Lols hard to believe. To funny


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

How old is this bird? I think it would have a rough time trapping . Would be interested but I see it is not banded.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I think it has eaten all it can. Looks stuffed.


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Is this real omg


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> I think it has eaten all it can. Looks stuffed.


yes indeed


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't seen a bids so I will start it off at $1


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh the wonders of photo shop...!!!!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

omg. please cull that bird. last thing we want in birds are two headed, three winged and extra toes


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

She's Two years old.She was bred for Stock but slipped her band in the nest.
The reason she looks Stuffed is she just finished eating for Two birds.
Walt(conditionfreak)is the highest bidder so far(50 bucks,Twice)

fresnobird,
Why would you want to cull a two headed or three winged bird?They can Win races.With a two headed bird one is the Pilot and the other a Co-pilot,and one can sleep while the other navigates the race coarse.And a three winged bird naturally has more wing power and can fly faster.Who ever the lucky bidder is can breed her to that three winged bird and win some Big $$$$ races.Just think of the Unlimited opportunities!

mikeyg,
I Guarentee you this is not PhotoShop

tcj1,
yea her droppings are the size of golf balls.Lost another hen the other day when one of her droppings hit her in the head


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

OK your right it's not photo shop, it's a taxidermy manipulation, I would hope you really would not take money from people for this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_Hn7MGlX6M


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...pigeons-oddities_n_1611089.html#slide=1118615


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Now this is real

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QOdZINxzWg


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Gee mikeyg you're really Intelligent.And No I would'nt really take any money for it.It's a JOKE mikeyg,didn't it enlighten you any?
It was listed on e-bay a while back by someone-Taxidermy job(no not me mikey)and I saved the pics.Sorry folks no more offers can be accepted due to mikeyg's forensic findings.

Kastle Loft,
Sorry you were actually first with an accurate forensic opinion.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Photoshop for sure!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Read my last post!It's a Taxidemy piece(STUFFED BIRD)NO PHOTOBUCKET-Hello?Hello?Anybody there?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I saw it I actually was joking when I bid the dollar as I was following that it was a joke. LOL. I thought it was a funny thread till the end.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Actually, yes, I am extremely intelligent. Graduate of Harvard University with a 4.1 GPA, I have a BA in nuclear medicine, an MA an business managment. Currently I am teaching economics at Sac State. I am in the process of getting my MD in sports medicine. That is when I have time in between running my limo business, teaching, racing pigeons and researching 2 headed pigeons on the internet...

Now tell me that did not enlighten you....


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Man I'm Impressed! You sure you're not a Two Headed person??When did you start studying for all them thar degreez when you were 10-12?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

tcj1,
That post wasn't directed towards you.Yea I thought it was funny.Had a couple wondering though.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
I hope you're not dissapointed? I know you were looking forward to adding something Special to your breeding program this year.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Figured if I got it I would cross it with a fantail and a crested roller. Then I could have a crested fantail roller with 2 heads. Then I could scare all the hawks away. Imagine that baby rolling at you if you were a hawk. LOL


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Josepe said:


> Man I'm Impressed! You sure you're not a Two Headed person??When did you start studying for all them thar degreez when you were 10-12?


Actually I am just a regular ol guy, I was just feeling a little inadequate in a forum with a 2 headed pigeon...ha ha, no hard feelings I hope about my diligence in what was really just me trying to prove to my stupid self that it was fake, and that you were not serious. Im too focused sometimes. 

But imagine how cool that would be to have all of that stuff.....LOL!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it was a little fun for everyone.Winter time and Cabin Fever does strange things to me sometimes.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Josepe said:


> Walt,
> I hope you're not dissapointed? I know you were looking forward to adding something Special to your breeding program this year.


I am really really upset. I thought you were serious. I envisioned getting this hen and mating it to my best cock bird. Then inbreeding it back to one of its sons. Doing that a few times and thus, eventually being able to produce two headed babies four at a time. Imagine the money I could have made. Imagine the races I could have won. A bird like this could race in two clubs at once, if I banded the two headed babies on both legs. I could have entered one head in the Cincy club and the other in the Columbus club. It would have been a first in the records of the AU.

I would have went down in history. In the record books forever and ever. I could have even banded one leg with an IF band and the other with an AU band.

Oh, the possibilities abound. Her name would have been "Rough" and "Ready". She could have been a 1,000 mile DAY BIRD, (each head doing 500 miles on the day). No decent hawk would even think about attacking her, because the hawks would think she was a zombie pigeon. Her and I would have been on the cover of the Pigeon Digest, AU Yearbook, AND Time magazine.

You bet I am pizzed. So pizzed I am going to eat a bunch of chocolate over the next hour.

Man....I'm pizzed. I thought this was legit. This is terrible. I was counting my future money and awards already.

Dang Josepe. What a dirty rotten trick to play on such nice guys as me and Mike.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

the Double/Triple line

This has been a fun post, had me laughing all the way to the end. LMAO
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I couldn't quit laughing while I was posting it.
Okay down to Seriousness now,breeding some good One Headed Race Winners.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry Walt,and wipe that chocolate off your face!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

photoshop for sure.....


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's your photoshop:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_Hn7MGlX6M


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

that's *mad*!!!!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol, I was joking by the way.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Just imagine having a flock of those lol what a sight that would be


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Josepe...Need the info on these birds...Alamo

*Photoshop Line Janssens*....Is this a new breed of racing pigeons ?? Can I get a pair ?? Will they produce winners ?? Are they expensive ??


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

If that bird mates up will it need one or two hens. Now my uncle Dan married his sister Betty and they had a bunch of two headed kids. Darnest thing was those kids married up with each other and they all had one headed kids. They all had two thumbs tho. Beats all dont it.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Alamo,
Since we're in the same combine I'm going to give you a round of babies from her.They'll Win for you,especially in Head winds.I just started importing a few this year from the Goomagooche Islands.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Boy you people are funny. I could tell it was a mounted bird on the first post, but then I should. I have been a taxidermist for over 40 years.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Josepe....I`ll take a pair,as long as they are Red Checks !!!! hahahahaha!!!!Alamo


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

It's not a mount. Its real he sold it to me for $1 so I can mate it with my fantails then cross it with a crested roller.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I could make a mount like that and then we could mate them up and sell the little two headed babies for big bucks.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow wouldn't that be great kinds like a jack-a-lope. But seriously what kind of mounts do you do? Animals and fish?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Alamo,
Red Checks,one of my favotite flavors.Only have one right now, an 08 Sion cock,but I hope to get a good one now and then from my pair from Randy Hill.Will breed the Sion to a chocolate Bastin hen this year for possibly a couple of distance birds.Haven't bred either of them yet so who knows what I'll get.More ineterested in the middle distances.Gonna be a new Sherriff in town on this end this year.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Josepe....Oh My !!......."I shot the Sheriff"...But... "I didn`t shoot the Deputy"....Sing it Josepe....Sing it Baby !!......hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!Alamo


----------

